# Selling honey?



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I am wondering if anyone knows can you sell honey on craiglist or advertise in the newspaper "raw honey for sale" from the farm? I wasn't sure if this is OK or does it have to be word of mouth? I am in kansas and farmer market is over for this year and would like to sell some this year yet. Appreciate any answers or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I sell bees wax on craiglist & E bay so I don't see why you can't.
A farmer in this area sells milk, as raw milk in the newspaper ad section.

A lot depends on the state in which you live though. Here in Michigan you can not sell at farmers markets unless you have a licenced honey house.
You can only sell from your door step or whole sale it.

 Al


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

We sold out by listing on Craig's List in about 2 weeks.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

notenoughtime said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows can you sell honey on craiglist or advertise in the newspaper "raw honey for sale" from the farm? I wasn't sure if this is OK or does it have to be word of mouth? I am in kansas and farmer market is over for this year and would like to sell some this year yet. Appreciate any answers or suggestions. Thanks


 we can sell all we want to as long as it don't leave our land, if we were to take it to the farmers market or any place else to sell it, we'd have to have our place inspected by the DOH, it's not worth the hassel.
it's easy to sell after people know you have it


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

If you live on a busy road, just put a sign up by your driveway. Thats the easiest way. I've sold all the honey I could produce this way. I am, however, lucky enough to be on a pretty busy road.

justgojumpit


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I am south central Ky and would love to buy some raw honey - any sellers in my area?


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

nothing new that hasn't been posted


----------

